# 27.03 - A London Symphony anniversary



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, on 27th March it will be a century since the premiere of Vaughan Williams' Symphony No. 2, also known as A London Symphony. Such an anniversary does not happen on a daily basis, so I thought we could celebrate it in some way, preferably - wait for it - by listening to it. 

If you decide to take part in celebrations, tell us what recording are you going for. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't know this symphony, though I know other symphonies by him. I will look it up in due time.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Any excuse to play the original version is fine by me. Sometimes your first thoughts can be your best thoughts.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll be having myself some of that tomorrow.
I've never got round to hearing the original version, so having checked Spotify, I'll be listening to the same as the honourable member above.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

Not sure which version, but I'm sure I can find time to partake...just keep the thread bumped, lest I get forgetful


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Not sure which version, but I'm sure I can find time to partake...just keep the thread bumped, lest I get forgetful


The 'second version' was born our of a necessity, a reconstruction _from the orchestral parts,_ the full score having gotten lost! Talk about a monumental and simultaneously tedious labor! 

I don't know for certain, but most composers would, thinking differently about it at such a later date, certainly revise or re-write some parts of an earlier work.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

MagneticGhost said:


> I'll be having myself some of that tomorrow.
> I've never got round to hearing the original version, so having checked Spotify, I'll be listening to the same as the honourable member above.


As shall I. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I just ordered Leonard Bernstein's performances of Haydn's London Symphonies. 

Just my luck they will send me the Vaughn Williams London Symphony instead. Not to put down this great work.

But you see my conundrum.

This could wind up being one big Harmonie Messe!!


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'll be listening to Sir Mark Elder's recording with the Halle.

View attachment 38040


I haven't heard the 1913 version as yet. I will no doubt remedy this in due course but not in the foreseeable future.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

If there is ever an excuse to listen to the original version of this incredible symphony, tomorrow is it. That is the version that was heard 100 years ago, and it is wonderful that we have it available on disc.

Whenever I listen to the symphony now, I always go for that recording.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I never cared for the original or otherwise, but I'll find one that I haven't listened to...and listen to it for as long as I can.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

the premiere on 27 March 1914 was held on the Queen's Hall,

a very beautiful concert hall, that was destroyed by a bomb in 1941.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This will be my choice also


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I just ordered Leonard Bernstein's performances of Haydn's London Symphonies.
> 
> Just my luck they will send me the Vaughn Williams London Symphony instead. Not to put down this great work.
> 
> ...


Amazon? LOL. I viewed a piece by Berg on that site. Next time I looked, I had recommends for Schubert, etc, as played by _The Alban Berg Quartet._

Hey, ho. Out of the Vaughan Williams? Well, another "London" symphony will probably do. Such is limited software when it is left to run on its own


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Amazon? LOL. I viewed a piece by Berg on that site. Next time I looked, I had recommends for Schubert, etc, as played by _The Alban Berg Quartet._
> 
> Hey, ho. Out of the Vaughan Williams? Well, another "London" symphony will probably do. Such is limited software when it is left to run on its own


Nope. Arkiv. They deliver much faster. I already received the Bernstein Haydn this afternoon, a couple of hours after I wrote the above post. So, no mix up. No Vaughn Williams, no two pounds of London broil.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Nope. Arkiv. They deliver much faster. I already received the Bernstein Haydn this afternoon, a couple of hours after I wrote the above post. So, no mix up. No Vaughn Williams, no two pounds of London broil.


At least you can _eat_ the London Broil!


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I shall compare a recording or two when this wonderful work turns up on the Saturday Symphony (17th May in my reckoning); but for this centenary day I am listening to this live recording from a less commonly heard orchestra.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> At least you can _eat_ the London Broil!


Yes, but the Haydn will last so much longer. No refrigeration needed.

Believe me, I have ruminated long and hard over this.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

What an utterly stunning masterpiece this is! Just finishing my listen to the original version, and I believe it's the finest musical portrait of a city ever written. The Epilogue in the fourth movement sounds like it had a big influence on Bax's symphonies. The climaxes are huge, and the quiet sections are so eerie and mysterious. I shall look forward to playing it again when it comes round in the Saturday Symphonies thread.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Amazon? LOL. I viewed a piece by Berg on that site. Next time I looked, I had recommends for Schubert, etc, as played by _The Alban Berg Quartet._
> 
> Hey, ho. Out of the Vaughan Williams? Well, another "London" symphony will probably do. Such is limited software when it is left to run on its own


In a similar vein, but having nothing to do with this thread: I downloaded a version of "The Importance of Being Ernest" for my Kindle, and after I'd read it, got one of those Amazon notices that said: "If you enjoyed this, you might enjoy . . . [wait for it] . . . "Waiting for Godot" by Samuel Beckett." !!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

So today was the first time I realized that he uses that "doorbell" motif for a moment in this symphony. I assume this was intentional, and that those are the notes that some London clocktower uses when it tolls at the hour. Either way, it made me smile.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm listening/watching RVW "London Symphony" w. LPO/Norrington (Decca, rec. 1996). It's been kindly provided by "Colin" at YT. He's also added artwork depicting London from many eyes, and I find this enhances both the work and performance. Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Nope. Arkiv. They deliver much faster. I already received the Bernstein Haydn this afternoon, a couple of hours after I wrote the above post. So, no mix up. No Vaughn Williams, no two pounds of London broil.


No "Phantom of the Opera" reminders, either?


----------

